# What is a western flyer buzz bike 2+1 worth?



## 68coupe351

Hey guys, I bought a Western Flyer Buzz Bike 2+1 a couple years ago and am considering selling it. I was wondering what it was worth. The chrome is in pretty good shape. The only real damage I can see is that the crank at one time was bent and rubbed on the chain guard. The original seat was junk but i kept the metal pan. I picked up an aftermarket seat that looks similar to the original. The frame is not broken nor has it ever been broken but does have a really deep scratch on one tube(It got into the metal). It needs repainted and needs new tires. It is a good restoration project. It appears to be complete and has all of the wheelie bar stuff. I can send somebody pictures if they are interested.


----------



## yeshoney

*send pics 2*

Please send me the pictures you have.  I may be interested.

thanks, Joe

TFGNJRG@aol.com


----------



## 68coupe351

pics sent. thanks


----------



## RailRider

*Id Like To See The Pictures*

SEND ME A COUPLE PICTURES TO hemigirl69@gmail.com


----------



## vrod

68,
Would the Miss Buzz Bike be the girls version of your bike? I could use a little more information about the Miss Buzz Bike I have. I have it for sale but every time I look at it, I think I should keep it with the shape that it is in.
Thanks for any info.
Doug


----------



## 68coupe351

They are completely different bikes. Yours looks very nice though.


----------



## SuperStuff

vrod said:


> 68,
> Would the Miss Buzz Bike be the girls version of your bike? I could use a little more information about the Miss Buzz Bike I have. I have it for sale but every time I look at it, I think I should keep it with the shape that it is in.
> Thanks for any info.
> Doug





They made several versions of the boys and girls Buzz bikes at Western Auto depending on who they got to supply the bikes from. Nice looking bike with great color.


----------



## wolfman

*Buzz Bike 2+1*

I have one of these...I am the original owner from mid-60's.  Just looking to learn a little about it's worth.  Neck is slightly bent (due to jumping stuff) but frame otherwise is in good condition.  I rode lots of miles on those 2 rear wheels...even rode down the track at a drag race!


----------

